# Henning Wehn



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2009)

I went to a comedy club last night and the far best comedian on the night was a guy called Henning Wehn.  I rembered him immediatley from the "push the red button" thing on BBC 2 after Stuart Lee's Comedy Vehicle, where there was a clip of him warming the crowd up.

We was superb.

If any of you are out and about, and see his name on the rostra... GO SEE HIM.


Fantastiche!


----------



## Balbi (Sep 20, 2009)

He's well known to fans of 5 Lives Fighting Talk 

I even cheer a bit when they announce he's on the show.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 20, 2009)

Any trouble with the boyfriend disrespecting you this time Fabric???


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 20, 2009)

I know this guy. First few times I saw him I thought he was intellectually handicapped, but then found out he was just German.

The way he looks and talks, he kinda seems a bit, y'know... special.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 20, 2009)

HobgoblinMan said:


> Any trouble with the boyfriend disrespecting you this time Fabric???



Not this time....  My Mum, Dad AND my Brother were there.  He wouldn't have stood a chance.


----------



## HobgoblinMan (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a shame, I was looking forward to another huge bitch fest thread.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

This bloke was on QI fairly recently and he did a great bit about most people who were alive during the war who are still alive now were children at the time, a drain on Britain's resources and therefore basically fighting on the side of Hitler.

You can get all of the stuff he has produced this far, all in for a score, from his website. That's got to be a good deal. http://www.henningwehn.de/merch.htm

What's in the OP, by the way, it's blocked here?


----------



## Santino (Dec 13, 2011)

I think he's brilliant.

Can anyone with more knowledge of Germany identify his accent/general appearance as of a specific German type or stereotype? Something that a German would immediately notice in the way that a British person would instantly spot a Scouser or a broad Glaswegian accent or a posh Home Counties type.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

Onket said:


> This bloke was on QI fairly recently and he did a great bit about most people who were alive during the war who are still alive now were children at the time, a drain on Britain's resources and therefore basically fighting on the side of Hitler.
> 
> You can get all of the stuff he has produced this far, all in for a score, from his website. That's got to be a good deal. http://www.henningwehn.de/merch.htm
> 
> What's in the OP, by the way, it's blocked here?


it's a clip of him rimming a swine


----------



## Santino (Dec 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a clip of him rimming a swine


That made me snort.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2011)

Santino said:


> That made me snort.


it made the pig snort too


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 13, 2011)

HobgoblinMan said:


> I know this guy. First few times I saw him I thought he was intellectually handicapped, but then found out he was just German.
> 
> The way he looks and talks, he kinda seems a bit, y'know... special.



He has very wide-set eyes, doesn't he?



Santino said:


> I think he's brilliant.
> 
> Can anyone with more knowledge of Germany identify his accent/general appearance as of a specific German type or stereotype? Something that a German would immediately notice in the way that a British person would instantly spot a Scouser or a broad Glaswegian accent or a posh Home Counties type.



He is either from East Germany; their accent tends to be strong as they did not have the same exposure to English as we in the west did.
Or he is Bavarian or Austrian; their own dialect is very broad/drawn out which tends to make their English strangely broad.
Me? My English is perfect...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 13, 2011)

Santino said:


> I think he's brilliant.
> 
> Can anyone with more knowledge of Germany identify his accent/general appearance as of a specific German type or stereotype? Something that a German would immediately notice in the way that a British person would instantly spot a Scouser or a broad Glaswegian accent or a posh Home Counties type.



Am off to see his show on Sunday so I'll let you know. I'll shout some ossie slang at him.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw his Edinburgh warmup this year - he was working his act out, but had me in stitches


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually; Wiki states Hagen in North Rhine Westfalia ... that's my state...   aaaand he is younger!  I reckon he puts on the accent then.


----------



## colacubes (Dec 13, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Actually; Wiki states Hagen in North Rhine Westfalia ... that's my state...  aaaand he is younger! I reckon he puts on the accent then.



I think he's lived over here for about 15 years so has probably just changed over time. My cousins who live in Germany and have done for about 20 years have a really weird accent when they speak English, and apparently also when they speak German.

ETA - agree with the boy Balbi.  I'm always thrilled when he pops up on Fighting Talk.  He is v v funny indeed.


----------



## Onket (Dec 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a clip of him rimming a swine



And your posts used to be quite amusing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 13, 2011)

Santino said:


> I think he's brilliant.



He's a hell of a lot funnier than most of the comedians who're popular in Germany at the mo IMO.
He does sometimes get a bit too into the whole "comic props" thing, though.



> Can anyone with more knowledge of Germany identify his accent/general appearance as of a specific German type or stereotype? Something that a German would immediately notice in the way that a British person would instantly spot a Scouser or a broad Glaswegian accent or a posh Home Counties type.



Typical pitch for a German male. Over there most blokes seem to have higher-pitched voices than women.

This could, of course, be because most German blokes have sore throats, and the women smoke Turkish fags, but personally I reckon there's some kind of psycho-sexual reason.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 13, 2011)

I love him. He's on Radio 4 occasionally but even better, he's teaching me German!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/german/comedy/


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> What's in the OP, by the way, it's blocked here?


Four minute clip of him in Edinburgh, introduced by Al Murray the pub landlord.

I think he's hilarious, especially on 'the Unbelievable Truth'.


----------



## Onket (Dec 14, 2011)

Just watched it. Very good.

I wanted to go and see him on Sunday, especially as it's an afternoon slot, but can't.

Goldencitrone- Have a good one & let me know how it goes.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 14, 2011)

Onket said:


> Just watched it. Very good.
> 
> I wanted to go and see him on Sunday, especially as it's an afternoon slot, but can't.
> 
> Goldencitrone- Have a good one & let me know how it goes.



Jawohl, Herr Onket.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2011)

Santino said:


> I think he's brilliant.
> 
> Can anyone with more knowledge of Germany identify his accent/general appearance as of a specific German type or stereotype? Something that a German would immediately notice in the way that a British person would instantly spot a Scouser or a broad Glaswegian accent or a posh Home Counties type.



Very much a Northern/Prussian accent which sounds more nasal and high pitched than an accent from the South. It's also tonally more varied than Southern accents, which are more monotone. Stereotypes of the German North/South divide are the opposite of the UK: People of the South are considered peasants while the cultured lot live in the North.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2011)

a german friend of mine was highly disparaging of the austrian accent - he said they were 'murdering' the german language. is it similar to the bavarian accent he was also contemptuous of?


----------



## Santino (Dec 15, 2011)

Like Arnold Schwarzenegger wasn't allowed to do the German dubbing for The Terminator because he sounds like a yokel.


----------



## Reno (Dec 15, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> a german friend of mine was highly disparaging of the austrian accent - he said they were 'murdering' the german language. is it similar to the bavarian accent he was also contemptuous of?



I like an Austrian accent, but then I'm from Bavaria. They are similar accents and Bavaria has culturally a lot more in common with Austria than with the rest of Germany. Your friend was a Northerner and conforming to stereotype. We on the other hand find many Northern accents horrible. To Southerners they sound like effete toffs.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 15, 2011)

just like the english north/south divide then, as you said.
he is from the northwest.
another german friend told me that ralf hutter from kraftwerk has a silly accent and that his dusseldorf accent is the equivalent of a west midlands accent, so imagine 'trance europe express' intoned in a brummy accent


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2011)

Balbi said:


> He's well known to fans of 5 Lives Fighting Talk
> 
> I even cheer a bit when they announce he's on the show.


ACHT!  FUNF!  NULL!  FUNF!  ACHT!  JAWOHL!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2011)

He's from Hagen, in the Ruhrgebiet. The first half was good, very funny, but the second half was just more of the same and not quite so laugh out loud funny. His act is a bit limited in that he's mostly making fun of English perceptions of the Germans and taking the piss out of English culture and English nationalism by pretending to be a  nationalistic German himself. I liked the bit about the Geordie oompah band who just make up the words as they go along and the bloke who had shit himself at the Aberdeen beer festival.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

_*HENNING KNOWS BEST
*
German comedian *Henning When* (QI, News Quiz, The Unbelievable Truth), is hosting a new six part comedy series for Radio 2 where he delivers his unique views on British life in the form of hilarious comedy lectures. With the help of some special guests, Henning will take a look at very British subjects as diverse as Class, Sport, Languages and Humour from his own German perspective._

Henning will be recording these shows at The Drill Hall in central London on the evenings of 10th January, 17th January and 24th January 2012. If you would like to join the audience, then apply now!

http://www.sroaudiences.com/


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

is not funny.

Moving to England and playing up his inherent German identity for laughs is no better than an American 30's  comedian putting on facepaint and doing the whole Satchmo, Black And White Minstrel Show. He's playing on his cultural identity to get laughter. Cheap, lazy, insulting, and fundamentally false.I know this doesn't cross the whole skin colour thing - and that some might be uncomfortable at accusing a German comedian in this way - but the essential fact that he is playing up cultural identity for laughs, just cheapens himself. There is little insight, depth, or observation.

 What you do have is him wearing leiderhosen on the front his DVD. No racial, or national or cultural stereotyping there, then.

What you do have is naming his latest stand up CD after the english translated title of a famous book. If you translated "Henning Wehn - My Struggle", back in german, it would be "Henning Wehn - Mein Kampf".

Would it work if it was a British comedian, putting on a German accent and spouting out this 'Look zee Germans are all funny, You Britisher are SO kerrazy' schtick? You know it wouldn't.

Would we be praising the likes of Dylan Moran, or Dara, if they came on stage and just talked about how comedy Oirish they were all the fecking time? No we wouldn't.

Do we look back at Lenny Henry's Radio 4 comedy set in a reggae record shop in handsworth on Radio 4 and think how genius that is? No. Same principle ; playing up to racial and cultural stereotypes for lazy, unearned, casually racist laughs at the expense of who you are, based solely upon national origin or skin colour. Do we look back at Lenny Henry shouting "katanga my friends!" and think of that as funny? No, we don't. And we'd be right not to.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 28, 2011)

Except that he clearly uses the act to demonstrate a very odd bit of the British psyche. So when he explains through the process of naming his show, he gets the laugh from 'My struggle' and then deconstructs that reaction, by comparing it not just to Germany but the rest of Europe - and how it seems to matter more here than anywhere else.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh, so that makes playing up racial stereotypes alright then, does it? Basing your act on your cultural / racial identitty shows no talent at all. Talent finds the joke from something other than a pre-built expectation of you. If I, as a Midlander, where to come on and start a set "bostin'! ALLroight? Yow all okay loik? It's not a lang way to tipperarry, but it is ta Doodlee on da buzz! Yow get me?", that wouldn't show any talent at all. Just resorting to cheap stereotypes.

Still, don't mention the war, eh?


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Would it work if it was a British comedian, putting on a German accent and spouting out this 'Look zee Germans are all funny, You Britisher are SO kerrazy' schtick? You know it wouldn't.


 You mean, would it work, a UK comedian coming on in a bowler hat, and talking like Downton Abbey and at the same time making fun of German expectations of the Brits? You know it would.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Not for me. That whole music hall thing, I'd rather leave to Bernard Manning, Chubby Brown, and 1968.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Oh, so that makes playing up racial stereotypes alright then, does it? Basing your act on your cultural / racial identitty shows no talent at all. Talent finds the joke from something other than a pre-built expectation of you. If I, as a Midlander, where to come on and start a set "bostin'! ALLroight? Yow all okay loik? It's not a lang way to tipperarry, but it is ta Doodlee on da buzz! Yow get me?", that wouldn't show any talent at all. Just resorting to cheap stereotypes.
> 
> Still, don't mention the war, eh?



More like, why the hell would you mention the war - it's massively damaged your country's progress in the last sixty years or so - while Germany's been doing fine. Bless you English.


----------



## paolo (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Oh, so that makes playing up racial stereotypes alright then, does it? Basing your act on your cultural / racial identitty shows no talent at all. Talent finds the joke from something other than a pre-built expectation of you. If I, as a Midlander, where to come on and start a set "bostin'! ALLroight? Yow all okay loik? It's not a lang way to tipperarry, but it is ta Doodlee on da buzz! Yow get me?", that wouldn't show any talent at all. Just resorting to cheap stereotypes.



There's a comedy music act called Mr B The Gentleman Rhymer, who is a stereotypical English upper class 'gent', doing 'Chap Hop'. He's very funny, very popular at festivals. I'm sure if you look hard enough you'd find something to be offended about. Lenny Henry traded off a range of black stereotypes, and many of the modern black comedians have similar approaches to their comedy.

The biggest dangers with these sorts of acts (IMHO) - isn't any kind of offense factor - it's not being funny. If there were a bunch of acts in the style of Henning Wehn, I'd imagine people would soon tire of it. As it is, there's just him, pulling it off in a way we've never seen before. I think it's quite refreshing. Better that than "isn't it funny when people are on drugs" or "ever noticed that women takes ages in the bathroom? Eh? Ever noticed that?" etc


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Balbi said:


> More like, why the hell would you mention the war - it's massively damaged your country's progress in the last sixty years or so - while Germany's been doing fine. Bless you English.


 
Fawlty Towers reference ; as an example of crossreferencing how it doesnt work.



paolo999 said:


> Lenny Henry traded off a range of black stereotypes, and many of the modern black comedians have similar approaches to their comedy.If there were a bunch of acts in the style of Henning Wehn, I'd imagine people would soon tire of it.



I referenced the Lenny henry earlier. Talking about his time in 1975 where he was contractually obligated to do it and was a naive teen, i understand. Continuing the schtick once contractually free - as he did with "katanga my friends! Ah ha!" - is excusable. Apologising for some racial stereotypes, yet excusing others, is both hypocritical and false.

I have a similar problem with Richard Pryor - its dated incredibly badly, it's all "'N***ah" this and that. All the time. I find the use of that racism makes its unfunny.

Henning Wehn thus, by that logic, is funny by virtue that no one else has the same german-stereotype schtick, rather than intrinsically funny. Which He isnt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

He is funny though. Have you seen him?


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I have a similar problem with Richard Pryor - its dated incredibly badly, it's all "'N***ah" this and that. All the time. I find the use of that racism makes its unfunny.


 You think that Richard Pryor's comedy is racist? This makes it very hard for me to take you seriously. I think you've got the wrong end of the stick entirely.

edit: and btw no one is 'intrinsically funny'.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't find Richard Pryor funny.At all. In the slightest. His continued use of N-bombs make me uncomfortable. I can't find any common ground in my life and his - at all, whatsoever - to relate to. No common point of reference makes it abstract and alien to me.

Comedy I find comes out of human interaction, not skin colour. But that's me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

You appear to have no sense of humour


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Chris Rock uses the word nigger to great comic effect. Using the word does not necessarily make someone unfunny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

And there's nothing wrong with using people's perceptions of national stereotypes as comic material, so long as it's funny.


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

You have no common sense of humanity with Richard Pryor? Are you a shapeshifting lizard, or a tory? And it's not an 'n bomb' it's the word nigger, which he uses because it's part of his life, not to shock.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Lol at n-bomb!


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> His continued use of N-bombs make me uncomfortable.


 It's like Lenny Bruce died for nothing.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Random said:


> It's like Lenny Bruce died for nothing.



Lenny Bruce didn't die to defend hate speech, did he? It's not about the supression of words. When Lenny was arrested, it was for the words _"ass, balls, cocksucker, cunt, fuck, motherfucker, piss, shit, tits". _It wasn't for the word Nigger.

Use that word, you give it power. Some people find it offensive. I don't use it, because it's not about censorship of swearing, but instead about not endorsing the attitudes that word embodies.

Remind me again, what did Lenny Bruce die for? So we can continually racially abuse people? I'd beg to differ if anyone thinks that.

Let me make it perfectly clear for you - I'm white, my children are with a black woman - and they have been racially abused, insulted and threatened by both white and black people. For either not being black enough, or just being non-white full stop. They have had to move twice already due to racist attacks and threats.  So forgive me for not finding the word 'Nigger' particularly fucking funny.

And if thats having no sense of humour, see how you deal when its YOUR family, YOUR children, being racially abused.


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Use that word, you give it power.


 And making it a holy nuclear weapon also gives it power.



> Remind me again, what did Lenny Bruce die for? So we can continually racially abuse people? I'd beg to differ if anyone thinks that.





> Are there any niggers here tonight? Could you turn on the house lights, please, and could the waiters and waitresses just stop serving, just for a second? And turn off this spot. Now what did he say? "Are there any niggers here tonight?" I know there's one nigger, because I see him back there working. Let's see, there's two niggers. And between those two niggers sits a kyke. And there's another kyke— that's two kykes and three niggers. And there's a spic. Right? Hmm? There's another spic. Ooh, there's a wop; there's a polack; and, oh, a couple of greaseballs. And there's three lace-curtain Irish micks. And there's one, hip, thick, hunky, funky, boogie. Boogie boogie. Mm-hmm. I got three kykes here, do I hear five kykes? I got five kykes, do I hear six spics, I got six spics, do I hear seven niggers? I got seven niggers. Sold American. I pass with seven niggers, six spics, five micks, four kykes, three guineas, and one wop. Well, I was just trying to make a point, and that is that it's the suppression of the word that gives it the power, the violence, the viciousness. Dig: if President Kennedy would just go on television, and say, "I would like to introduce you to all the niggers in my cabinet," and if he'd just say "nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger" to every nigger he saw, "boogie boogie boogie boogie boogie," "nigger nigger nigger nigger nigger" 'til nigger didn't mean anything anymore, then you could never make some six-year-old black kid cry because somebody called him a nigger at school.



If you think that Richard Pryor's comedy involves racial abuse then you've got the wrong end of the stick, like I said.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Not 





Random said:


> And making it a holy nuclear weapon also gives it power. If you think that Richard Pryor's comedy involves racial abuse then you've got the wrong end of the stick, like I said.



You didn't understand a single word I said, did you?  I'm not treating it like a holy nuclear weapon.Its a word I don't use. Some people do, and I can't abide by that. Especially when I see it being used so flippantly.

Semantics don't matter shit when your own children gets hounded out their home twice by racist attacks. When they get abused in the back garden playing, when they get abuse shouted at them on the bus by people of both colours. You can argue that words may not hurt, but you try explaining that to a three year old when you have to move house because you don't know when the words will stop and petrol being poured through a letterbox will start. If you don't think racism exists in this country, you're a fool. I've not made a single word of this up.


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> You can argue that words may not hurt,


 I'm not saying that, I'm saying that Richard Pryor's comedy isn't racist, even though he uses the same language as racists. And that Lenny Bruce specifically said that using 'nigger' flippantly could drain it of its power.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 28, 2011)

Richard Prior is just like Henning Wehn.

That is a fact.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Not
> Semantics don't matter shit when your own children gets hounded out their home twice by racist attacks. When they get abused in the back garden playing, when they get abuse shouted at them on the bus by people of both colours. You can argue that words may not hurt, but you try explaining that to a three year old when you have to move house because you don't know when the words will stop and petrol being poured through a letterbox will start. If you don't think racism exists in this country, you're a fool. I've not made a single word of this up.



What exactly have you're kids being attacked for the colour of their skin, and people using "nigger" have to do with Henning Wehn taking the piss out of the English expectations of the Germans,  and football?

I'm a bit confused?


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2011)

I hadn't realised that racists got all fired up by listening to old Richard Pryor routines.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I'm a bit confused?


so is SAQ


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

For fucks sake. 

I posted this on the last page, in case anyone missed it in the stream of bollocks that then got posted-



Onket said:


> _*HENNING KNOWS BEST*_
> 
> _German comedian *Henning When* (QI, News Quiz, The Unbelievable Truth), is hosting a new six part comedy series for Radio 2 where he delivers his unique views on British life in the form of hilarious comedy lectures. With the help of some special guests, Henning will take a look at very British subjects as diverse as Class, Sport, Languages and Humour from his own German perspective._
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Do we look back at Lenny Henry's Radio 4 comedy set in a reggae record shop in handsworth on Radio 4 and think how genius that is? No. Same principle ; playing up to racial and cultural stereotypes for lazy, unearned, casually racist laughs at the expense of who you are, based solely upon national origin or skin colour.



Have you actually listened to "Rudy's Rare records"?
Lenny Henry's character Adam is middle-class, up-tight and insecure, about as far from playing up to stereotype as you can imagine. The shop assistant is a Goth who likes reggae. Adam's son is at university. The only stereotype played up to is the stereotyped crap dad who drinks Guinness and plays dominos.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Fawlty Towers reference ; as an example of crossreferencing how it doesnt work.
> 
> I referenced the Lenny henry earlier. Talking about his time in 1975 where he was contractually obligated to do it and was a naive teen, i understand. Continuing the schtick once contractually free - as he did with "katanga my friends! Ah ha!" - is excusable. Apologising for some racial stereotypes, yet excusing others, is both hypocritical and false.
> 
> ...



Richard Pryor, as with Chris Rock later, didn't use "nigger" as a race-encompassing perjorative, he used it as a perjorative against a section of black people that he saw as making no effort to change their situation, as living up to the stereotypes that had been put on them. Even Eddie Murphy always distinguished between black people in general, and the black people he referred to as "niggers".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I don't find Richard Pryor funny.At all. In the slightest. His continued use of N-bombs make me uncomfortable. I can't find any common ground in my life and his - at all, whatsoever - to relate to. No common point of reference makes it abstract and alien to me.
> 
> Comedy I find comes out of human interaction, not skin colour. But that's me.



Richard Pryor has a neutron bomb?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> And if thats having no sense of humour, see how you deal when its YOUR family, YOUR children, being racially abused.



Been dealing with it on and off for most of my life.

I think you miss a very important point, which is that humour defuses. Humour helps to render ridiculous what was once threatening. Most of us laugh at stereotypes because we recognise them for what they are, not because we're actually anti-German, anti-black or anti-semitic. We laugh because we understand what the comedian is doing and find how he plays the situation funny.


----------



## Riera (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> You appear to have no sense of humour


No, he has a different sense of humour to you. That is all.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Not
> 
> You didn't understand a single word I said, did you? I'm not treating it like a holy nuclear weapon.Its a word I don't use. Some people do, and I can't abide by that. Especially when I see it being used so flippantly.
> 
> Semantics don't matter shit when your own children gets hounded out their home twice by racist attacks. When they get abused in the back garden playing, when they get abuse shouted at them on the bus by people of both colours. You can argue that words may not hurt, but you try explaining that to a three year old when you have to move house because you don't know when the words will stop and petrol being poured through a letterbox will start. If you don't think racism exists in this country, you're a fool. I've not made a single word of this up.



No-one has said that racism doesn't exist in this country. It most assuredly does.
You appear, though, to be so personally bound up in the effects of racism, that you're seeing phantoms of it reflected in situations where it isn't actually present.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> Richard Prior is just like Henning Wehn.
> 
> That is a fact.



Richard Pryor *is* Henning Wehn, the rock-smoking Kraut bastard!!


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

Again for the 3rd page-



Onket said:


> For fucks sake.
> 
> I posted this on the last page, in case anyone missed it in the stream of bollocks that then got posted-





Onket said:


> _*HENNING KNOWS BEST*_
> 
> _German comedian *Henning When* (QI, News Quiz, The Unbelievable Truth), is hosting a new six part comedy series for Radio 2 where he delivers his unique views on British life in the form of hilarious comedy lectures. With the help of some special guests, Henning will take a look at very British subjects as diverse as Class, Sport, Languages and Humour from his own German perspective._
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Reno said:


> I hadn't realised that racists got all fired up by listening to old Richard Pryor routines.



It's probably his _schtick_ about a squirrel fucking his ear that gets them going, as most racists are also sciurophiles. Jealousy plain and simple.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Again for the 3rd page-


Why do you feel the need to repost that?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you feel the need to repost that?



He's Onket.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

Because people might be interested in going to see his show for free, and might have missed it because of a stupid argument that was going on in the meantime.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

The argument is of interest though. I don't think anyone will miss the other stuff.
They can read.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's Onket.



Eh?

Only I am interested in publicising opportunities for people to go and see comedians for free?

Thanks, but it's not quite the case.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> The argument is of interest though. I don't think anyone will miss the other stuff.
> They can read.



It's not particularly of interest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Not to you perhaps.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Eh?
> 
> Only I am interested in publicising opportunities for people to go and see comedians for free?
> 
> Thanks, but it's not quite the case.



No, you re-posted it because you are who you are, not because of the above.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Not to you perhaps.



Nor to anyone with any sense.

VP- Thanks.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> For fucks sake.  I posted this on the last page, in case anyone missed it in the stream of bollocks that then got posted-



Its not a stream of bollocks when your kids have to move house due to racism.  Please return when you've returned to the real world, or failing that, let's see how you deal with a continued and ongoing campaign of racist harrassment and threats.

Empathy is an underrated skill, I find, and lacking in a lot of people.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

What has henning wehn got to do with your kids moving house? 
Do people who use forbidden words or play with people's perception of national stereotypes lack empathy?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 28, 2011)

This thread was definitely a slow burner.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Its not a stream of bollocks when your kids have to move house due to racism. Please return when you've returned to the real world, or failing that, let's see how you deal with a continued and ongoing campaign of racist harrassment and threats.
> 
> Empathy is an underrated skill, I find, and lacking in a lot of people.



You have entirely missed the point. That is perfectly fine, people can and do. But don't try and link your experiences with Henning Wehn's humour.

And please don't come out with things like "let's see how you deal with a continued and ongoing campaign of racist harrassment and threats" in some kind of revenge lust frenzy for me finding the humour in different things than you do.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

It's as if he's the only person on U75 who's experienced racist bullying towards his family.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> What has henning wehn got to do with your kids moving house?
> Do people who use forbidden words or play with people's perception of national stereotypes lack empathy?



Reinforcement of existing prejudical stereotypes enforces prejudice and ignorance.  Does it not? By this logic:
Thus, all Germans wear leiderhosen (hello Henning!) unt all Germans reference Hitler (hello, My Struggle - translated into German as mein kampf).

Obviously, I don't agree with the above statement, being devils advocate here. I don't find racism or racist humour amusing. Possibly a more sore point for me than most due to the effect its had elsewhere in my life.  But trying to point out how racism has affected my own life, failing to see how that might affect someone else does show a certain lack of empathy. for those affected.

Was 'Heil Honey, I'm home' ever in good taste?  Seriously? No. So Why is such casual racism and prejudice amusing now? I don't find it excusable. If you do, Jim Davidson and his friend Chalky might be on tour soon. I won't be going. 

If a comedian has to resort to such base and formless racial / national stereotypes rather than relying on their own wit and observations, there's no finesse or intelligence or wit or observation to their comedy, just a lazy dumb music hall schtick. To say otherwise is being a mere apologist. Fuck it, who needs intelligence, wit or originality in comedy when you can just resort to a string of cliches about cheese eating surrender monkeys, all Germans being nazis, all irish beign stupid? It's obviously too much to ask for someone to be original or show any intellect . Might as well do that whole 'only gay in the village' or blacking up shit you saw on Walliams / Lucas's effort the other Christmas.  

if you see something you find is wrong - racism, for example - call someone out on it. Either you stand for something, or you don't. I stand by my beliefs. The rest of you can be spineless if you like and look the other way when people say 'Nigger', I won't.


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> if you see something you find is wrong - racism, for example - call someone out on it.



<stands>

You're wrong.


----------



## Santino (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Empathy is an underrated skill, I find, and lacking in a lot of people.


This is deliciously ambiguous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, so much projection in one post. Where to start?

Again, stop it with the martyrdom. You're not the only person here whose life has been affected by racism and bigotry. 

You are confusing jokes about racism/bigotry with racist/bigoted
jokes.


----------



## Random (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Was 'Heil Honey, I'm home' ever in good taste? Seriously? No. So Why is such casual racism and prejudice amusing now? I don't find it excusable. If you do, Jim Davidson and his friend Chalky might be on tour soon. I won't be going.


 It's absolutely barmy that you lump in Richard Pryor and the like in with racist comedians. Either you've got the wrong end of the stick or you're on a windup.



> The rest of you can be spineless if you like and look the other way when people say 'Nigger', I won't.


 I'm not looking the other way when Richard Pryor says nigger, I'm watching and enjoying the comedy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't think SAQ has seen any of the comedy he is criticising.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think SAQ has seen any of the comedy he is criticising.



Seen? Some of it on you tube. Heard? lots of it. I can't escape Mr Wehn off his appearances of R4 comedy - such as the News Quiz amongst many other shows - and The Richard Herring Edinburgh podcasts. His appearances on R4 are so omnipresent I'm surprised they haven't offered him his own show. He's on it almost as much as Jeremy Hardy or Punt / Dennis.Christ, if he turns up on R4 any more often, I'll get a restraining order. He's like Brian Cox.

It's not martyrdom to live your life by a moral code and adhere to it.

And as for stating I'm wrong Onket - you'd might have a different opinion on racism if someone had threatened the lives of your kids because of the colour of their skin. You think thats excusable? If you think that racism is excusable, or right - then you sir, might want to re-consider your life from the ground up. I don't give a shit for your post count.




			
				Onket said:
			
		

> You're wrong.





 Maybe one day you'll need an organ transplant, or an ambulance to take you to hospital. Would you turn them away because their skin is a different colour? Would you? We all bleed the same colour under the skin.All of us.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Maybe one day you'll need an organ transplant, or an ambulance to take you to hospital. Would you turn them away because their skin is a different colour? Would you? We all bleed the same colour under the skin.All of us.



Did you really just write that?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

He must be on a wind up, surely?


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> For fucks sake.
> 
> I posted this on the last page, in case anyone missed it in the stream of bollocks that then got posted-


Applied! Thank you.
Sorry; got distracted by trying to work out what the hell SOQ is on about.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

If you find Wehn/Pryor funny, you tolerate racism, or are indeed racist apparently. Or did I read him wrong?


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Reinforcement of existing prejudical stereotypes enforces prejudice and ignorance. Does it not? By this logic:
> Thus, all Germans wear leiderhosen (hello Henning!) unt all Germans reference Hitler (hello, My Struggle - translated into German as mein kampf).
> 
> Obviously, I don't agree with the above statement, being devils advocate here. I don't find racism or racist humour amusing. Possibly a more sore point for me than most due to the effect its had elsewhere in my life. But trying to point out how racism has affected my own life, failing to see how that might affect someone else does show a certain lack of empathy. for those affected.
> ...



Why, thank you - I have truly been enlightened and educated by your post.  Thank you for showing me - the little racist fucker - the error of my ways. 



StraightOuttaQ said:


> Maybe one day you'll need an organ transplant, or an ambulance to take you to hospital. Would you turn them away because their skin is a different colour? Would you? We all bleed the same colour under the skin.All of us.



 Sweet Jesus! Mother of Christ on a bike! And 10 Hail Marys.  Son asked me the other day what 'histrionics' means. *copies and pastes thread to mail to son*



Orang Utan said:


> He must be on a wind up, surely?


Starting to suspect that, too.

I have a question SOQ:

Who is Henning Wehn 'racist' against?


----------



## Onket (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> And as for stating I'm wrong Onket - you'd might have a different opinion on racism if someone had threatened the lives of your kids because of the colour of their skin. You think thats excusable? If you think that racism is excusable, or right - then you sir, might want to re-consider your life from the ground up. I don't give a shit for your post count.
> 
> Maybe one day you'll need an organ transplant, or an ambulance to take you to hospital. Would you turn them away because their skin is a different colour? Would you? We all bleed the same colour under the skin.All of us.



I think you've forgotten what we're talking about here, or you've not read my posts.

For the record, I would not turn away an ambulance because it's skin was a different colour to mine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Reinforcement of existing prejudical stereotypes enforces prejudice and ignorance. Does it not? By this logic:
> Thus, all Germans wear leiderhosen (hello Henning!) unt all Germans reference Hitler (hello, My Struggle - translated into German as mein kampf).



1) It's "und", the d is pronounced as a t, rather than spelt.

2) You're implying that all comedy that references stereotypes reinforces those stereotypes. That isn't the case.

3) Herr Wehn's reference to "My Struggle" is a *subversion* of stereotype, a stereotype you seem to have bought into to a greater degree than he has.



> Obviously, I don't agree with the above statement, being devils advocate here. I don't find racism or racist humour amusing. Possibly a more sore point for me than most due to the effect its had elsewhere in my life. But trying to point out how racism has affected my own life, failing to see how that might affect someone else does show a certain lack of empathy. for those affected.



Many Germans find the "they all wear lederhosen" stereotype extremely funny, especially as in parts of Germany, the whole _lederhosen_ thing is seen as a Bavarian and/or Austrian thing, i.e. they have their own comic stereotype for Bavarians and Austrians as folk-dressed weirdos.



> Was 'Heil Honey, I'm home' ever in good taste? Seriously? No. So Why is such casual racism and prejudice amusing now? I don't find it excusable. If you do, Jim Davidson and his friend Chalky might be on tour soon. I won't be going.
> 
> If a comedian has to resort to such base and formless racial / national stereotypes rather than relying on their own wit and observations, there's no finesse or intelligence or wit or observation to their comedy, just a lazy dumb music hall schtick. To say otherwise is being a mere apologist. Fuck it, who needs intelligence, wit or originality in comedy when you can just resort to a string of cliches about cheese eating surrender monkeys, all Germans being nazis, all irish beign stupid? It's obviously too much to ask for someone to be original or show any intellect . Might as well do that whole 'only gay in the village' or blacking up shit you saw on Walliams / Lucas's effort the other Christmas.



How many comedians reel off strings of clichéd stereotypes? Few, such as the aforementioned Davidson, Manning and Brown and their ilk.
How many comedians actually subvert the clichés? Most of them that have a talented bone in their bodies.



> if you see something you find is wrong - racism, for example - call someone out on it. Either you stand for something, or you don't. I stand by my beliefs. The rest of you can be spineless if you like and look the other way when people say 'Nigger', I won't.



Has anyone asked you to?
Of course they haven't.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Why, thank you - I have truly been enlightened and educated by your post. Thank you for showing me - the little racist fucker - the error of my ways.



Sie sind Deutsch, macht Sie das rassistische, natürlich*.

Apols for poor grammar. 



> Sweet Jesus! Mother of Christ on a bike! And 10 Hail Marys. Son asked me the other day what 'histrionics' means. *copies and pastes thread to mail to son*


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Maybe one day you'll need an organ transplant, or an ambulance to take you to hospital. Would you turn them away because their skin is a different colour? Would you? We all bleed the same colour under the skin.All of us.



Is it time for all of us to join hands and sing "I'd like to teach the world to sing" yet, or maybe a couple of verses of "kumbayah"?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

I find comedy using with racist stereotypes not funny. I find Henning Wehn  uses these. Thus, I do not consider him funny. Reinforcing existing stereotypes perpetuates racism.

Schmetterling, In my first post, I referenced a comparison to Amos N' Andy, Black & White minstrel shows and so forth. As in, someone who trades upon their own national / racial identity and does so to make commercial gain. It is, like I said, me pretending to be a stock in trade Brummie as my comedy schtick to get a cheap laugh, rather than using wit or observation or intellect.

If you trade upon your racial / national background in order to exploit it to make money, you have no integrity. It is not talent, or skill you are using to profit. it is your own capacity to willingly and knowingly debase and humiliate yourself for profit. There is no dignity in that.

No good comes out of the perpetuation of racial / national stereotypes. I hope that clarifies my point.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I find comedy using with racist stereotypes not funny. I find Henning Wehn uses these. Thus, I do not consider him funny. Reinforcing existing stereotypes perpetuates racism.
> 
> Schmetterling, In my first post, I referenced a comparison to Amos N' Andy, Black & White minstrel shows and so forth. As in, someone who trades upon their own national / racial identity and does so to make commercial gain. It is, like I said, me pretending to be a stock in trade Brummie as my comedy schtick to get a cheap laugh, rather than using wit or observation or intellect.
> 
> ...



Ah! Germans are a race?
ETA And Andy and Amos were black?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> If you find Wehn/Pryor funny, you tolerate racism, or are indeed racist apparently. Or did I read him wrong?



You dirty racist cunt!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> I find comedy using with racist stereotypes not funny. I find Henning Wehn  uses these. Thus, I do not consider him funny. Reinforcing existing stereotypes perpetuates racism.
> 
> Schmetterling, In my first post, I referenced a comparison to Amos N' Andy, Black & White minstrel shows and so forth. As in, someone who trades upon their own national / racial identity and does so to make commercial gain. It is, like I said, me pretending to be a stock in trade Brummie as my comedy schtick to get a cheap laugh, rather than using wit or observation or intellect.
> 
> ...


Not really. You are mistaking joking about racism and stereotyping as racism and stereotyping. This makes you at worst stupid and humourless, at best obtuse and blinkered.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 28, 2011)

Schmetterling said:


> Ah! Germans are a race?



Personally, I've always thought that Germans are just like everyone else, 'cos most of the Germans I've met don't immediately say "I'm German", it's more "I'm Westphalian", "I'm Saxon" or "I'm Bavarian", or "I'm a Dusseldorfer", just like most other people I've met who identify themselves by a region, a city or a state. They don't say "I am a member of the German race".


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Not really. You are mistaking joking about racism and stereotyping as racism and stereotyping. This makes you at worst stupid and humourless, at best obtuse and blinkered.



Read again - closely. You appear to think I don't know the difference between being racist and joking about racism using racist stereotypes.I do. 

My point was that by using these stereotypes, you reinforce the stereotypes. Even in attempting to subvert them, the stereotype has to exist and to be used. The butt of the joke may be the how stupid the person who believes the stereotype is - but the stereotype is again used.

If you do not see how that using a stereotype reinforces the stereotype in people's minds, why not? The whole joke requires understanding the stereotype and cliche and not challenging that stereotype. I can only explain it to you, not understand it for you.




			
				Schmetterling said:
			
		

> "Ah! Germans are a race?"




I should have written "using racist and national stereotypes" rather than just "racist stereotypes". I left two words out whilst typing at speed.  In which case I wouldn't have been asserting that the Germans are a race, which is not something I believe.


----------



## Reno (Dec 28, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Personally, I've always thought that Germans are just like everyone else, 'cos most of the Germans I've met don't immediately say "I'm German", it's more "I'm Westphalian", "I'm Saxon" or "I'm Bavarian", or "I'm a Dusseldorfer", just like most other people I've met who identify themselves by a region, a city or a state. They don't say "I am a member of the German race".



True, I always say "I'm from Bavaria" when people ask, because my German accent makes it so bloody obvious what country I'm from. I do know that barking "I am of the master race" would be an undiplomatic way to introduce myself at work interviews and dinner parties.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Joking about national stereotypes can shatter those stereotypes too. Wehn is a living embodiment of this: a funny German.


----------



## Schmetterling (Dec 28, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> Personally, I've always thought that Germans are just like everyone else, 'cos most of the Germans I've met don't immediately say "I'm German", it's more "I'm Westphalian", "I'm Saxon" or "I'm Bavarian", or "I'm a Dusseldorfer", just like most other people I've met who identify themselves by a region, a city or a state. They don't say "I am a member of the German race".



Hmm; had to think about that. In general I - personally - would first say German and then name the town (for town read teensy weensy village).
I was just being flippant (and for flippant read pedantic) about the use of 'racism' as opposed to xenophobia.
Anyway: Feierabend! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 28, 2011)

Reno said:


> True, I always say "I'm from Bavaria" when people ask, because my German accent makes it so bloody obvious what country I'm from. I do know that barking "I am of the master race" would be an undiplomatic way to introduce myself at work interviews and dinner parties.



Yes, but surely you've been tempted, at least once?


----------



## Balbi (Dec 28, 2011)

Al Murray's more dangerous to what SDQ is trying to say, as people take his material at face value without seeing the deeper comedy involved - the same with Warren Mitchell's Alf Garnett character. Like Stewart Lee's comment about Jim Davidson appropriating some of Jimmy Carr's jokes - and how it implies that Carr should get some better material.

Wehn is an observational comedian, except he's got the perspective of another culture where things are different - and living with a German for coming up on a year now, he's not over egging it - he's just German and funny


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

I know two Germans very well and they're both hilarious. I don't k ow where the stereotype of the humourless German came from. I guess ww2 was a serious business.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> Why do you feel the need to repost that?


Because a thread about Henning Wehn has been filled with stuff about something else, the tickets are free and people who like Henning Wehn might like to find out without wading through all the stuff about other, mostly long dead comedians.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

People will see it if they're interested. Threads often go down unexpected paths. It's a good thing usually! it's not exactly a 100 page beast of a thread!


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2011)

Now I'm feeling bad for ever taking straightouttaQ seriously. This is flimsier or firky on a bean hunt.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 29, 2011)

I also find SOQ's argument particularly skew-whiff.....and his whole argument assuming that no-one else's families have experienced racism is extremely patronising and wrong. I also suspect that he knows no German and misses a lot of Wehn's more subtle humour and is falling into the 'Germans are unsubtle' stereotype trap which just makes him look a bit thick, to be honest, like people who didn't get the Alf Gartnett subtext.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Onket said:


> _*HENNING KNOWS BEST*_
> <snip>Henning will be recording these shows at The Drill Hall in central London on the evenings of 10th January, 17th January and 24th January 2012. <snip>


*Checks next year's diary* damn, all of those are Tuesdays. Won't be able to get there in time. 

Will just have to console myself with Loriot and Cindy aus Marzahn until it's aired on R2.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> <snip>I also suspect that he knows no German and misses a lot of Wehn's more subtle humour and is falling into the 'Germans are unsubtle' stereotype trap which just makes him look a bit thick, to be honest, like people who didn't get the Alf Gartnett subtext.


Agreed, even VP could tell (from German television) that Germans have as many different types of humour and comedy as anyone else - slapstick, lavatorial, sex, situation comedy, farce, black humour, wordplay, satirical etc.  Some of which are far more subtle than others.


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2011)

This year Loriot died. He was Germany's greatest comedian. Well loved for his cartoons, deadpan delivery and spot-on social satire.


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2011)

Karl Valentin was a popular Bavarian comedian and Dadaist artist of the 20s, a bit like a mixture of Buster Keaton and Marcel Duchamp. He was an influence on Bertolt Brecht.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Not forgetting Dietmar Wischmeyer, who does observational comedy.

There's even a really irritating comedian (his name, as per usual, escapes me) who dresses like a nerd (complete with plain glass specs) and is a cross between Jeremy Beadle, Alan Carr, and Graham Norton.

BTW I quite like some of Graham Norton's stuff, but here I'm referring to his least funny and most vicious efforts, combined with the least funny material of the other performers.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 29, 2011)

Henning Wehn was good, but he's not half as funny as Helge Schneider.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2011)

Reno said:


> This year Loriot died. He was Germany's greatest comedian. Well loved for his cartoons, deadpan delivery and spot-on social satire.


Luckily, at least some of his material was put onto DVD and CD.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 29, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Not forgetting Dietmar Wischmeyer, who does observational comedy.
> 
> There's even a really irritating comedian (his name, as per usual, escapes me) who dresses like a nerd (complete with plain glass specs) and is a cross between Jeremy Beadle, Alan Carr, and Graham Norton.


 
dennis penis


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Luckily, at least some of his material was put onto DVD and CD.



Yes, I think pretty much all of his work is out on DVD. I have all the TV series and films on DVD and several collections of his cartoons. My best German friend and me quote him a lot to each other.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> dennis penis


No, not him. I'll know the name if I see it, but he's German, he's got his own show over there, and IMHO he's an annoying unfunny misbegotten twat.

Edited to add:  that was it  - Hartwich.  And the programme is "H wie Hartwich" on RTL.


----------



## DgN (Dec 30, 2011)

This thread was definitely a slow burner.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> No, not him. I'll know the name if I see it, but he's German, he's got his own show over there, and IMHO he's an annoying unfunny misbegotten twat.
> 
> Edited to add: that was it - Hartwich. And the programme is "H wie Hartwich" on RTL.



The quality of the show was revealed to me when he had himself and an annoying minor German sleb wired up to a mild electric shock generator, and the public were given free rein to shock whoever they chose to. Herr Hartwich was twitching and moaning while annoying minor sleb went relatively unscathed.


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 1, 2012)

I have tickets!!!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2012)

Schmetterling said:


> I have tickets!!!


Got one too, not sure if I'll get there though - the timing's going to be very tight indeed.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2012)

Henning was on the door welcoming his audience when I went. I didn't recognise him at all and subsequently didn't manage to call him a wessie fotze to his face.


----------



## Onket (Jan 3, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Got one too, not sure if I'll get there though - the timing's going to be very tight indeed.



I've got tickets for the 17th but it'll depend on resolving some babysitter issues.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread made me laugh


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, the two radio shows that were recorded last night really were very good.

Apparently to be broadcast from/on approx 17th March, Radio Two.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 18, 2012)

The two I went to see - class and language - were a bit weird. Some funny stuff, but Henning doesn't seem a particularly comfortable interviewer, especially with the guy brought into talk about class, who was funny in a way but didn't really seem to understand how a conversation worked.

And Otto, the guy who played music, was amusing up to a point, but his 'stings' just seemed to be random, and often came in the middle of two connected gags.

All just seemed a little loose and under-rehearsed.


----------



## Onket (Jan 18, 2012)

Certainly room for improvement, I agree. But well worth a listen.

Last night the two episodes were Politics, with the Hartlepool Mayor as guest (he was elected as Mayor while he was the football club's mascot Angus the Monkey 10 years ago) and Sport, with Graham Taylor as guest (yes, THE Graham Taylor!).


----------



## Balbi (Jan 18, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> ...especially with the guy brought into talk about class, who was funny in a way but didn't really seem to understand how a conversation worked...



See the Urban75 politics forum for replicated examples of this.


----------

